# Ill with stomach bug after transfer



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

I had 2 x day 5 early blastocysts transferred (FET) on Friday, which was VERY exciting .

All was well until the next day, Saturday afternoon, when my stomach started cramping really badly. I then had a horrible night of running back and forwards to the loo :-( and the next day (sunday too)

Am just about feeling back in the land of the living today. Of course I'm now wondering if this will have affected my chances, i.e. getting a stomach bug 24hrs after transfer and whether I need to mention it to the hospital?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Well done on having blastocyst transfer.  Your little embies are very safe inside and a tummy bug wouldn't have effected them. 

Are you on any progesterone support as some of the side effects can be include upset tummy and nausea so it may well be that it wasn't a bug but from the medication.

If you are concerned then perhaps give your clinic a call for peace of mind.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## tegk68 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you Natasha. I really appreciated your response. I had heard the progesterone support could cause stomach upsets but am pretty sure this was a bug as I feel fine now. Fingers crossed no harm done, but doesn't sound likely that any was. Many thanks again, x


----------

